

Ask HN: What are some good resources to learn web server development? - anujkk

I want to develop a basic http web server serving only static html pages. Suggest me some good learning resources/books to get started with this.<p>My preferred languages are C/C++/Python.
======
tjr
www.amazon.com/TCP-Illustrated-Vol-Transactions-Protocols/dp/0201634953/

~~~
anujkk
Looks like a nice book series on TCP/IP. Thanks for sharing it.

